# Gummersbach - Weiershagen - was is da los?



## mike_tgif (27. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war nun seit ein paar Wochen nicht mehr im Steinbruch in Weiershagen. Gestern jedoch hats mich nochmal gepackt. Als CC Fahrer bleibt mir die Wahl von Hömel aus Links (DH-Strecke) oder Rechts (netter, schneller Singletrail) zu fahren. Lust hatte ich auf die rechte Variante - bin sie auch gefahren.

Da bei dem Wetter gestern kaum Wanderer oder Reiter unterwegs waren, konnte man es bergab gut krachen lassen. Für den der sich auskennt, an der zweiten Möglichkeit muss man links abbiegen um weiter nach Weiershagen / Wiehlmünden zu kommen. 

Hier gabs den Schock - abbiegen kann man hier seit neuestem auf eine Art Forstautobahn von extremer Breite. 
Hier sind Unmengen Bäume weggeschlagen worden - Arbeitsgeräte stehen darum - der Weg ist so matschig, dass mir einmal das Vorderrad bis zur Nabe eingesunken ist und ich anschließend fast knietief in der Pampe stand.

Ich habe für ein Stück Weg, für das ich bisher ca. 45 Sek. gebraucht habe sage und schreibe 10 Min (!!!) gebraucht.

Weiss jemand, was die da machen und warum??

Ich bin echt traurig deswegen - war eine echt nette Abfahrt.


----------



## mike_tgif (29. September 2004)

ähhh... *HALLO OBERBERG* - schlaft Ihr alle? 

... oder weiss keiner welchen Weg ich meine? Oder weiss keiner was darüber? Oder...

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elwood 1# (4. Oktober 2004)

Wo ist denn rechts oder links? Einigen wir uns auf ein West und Ost dann ist`s einfacher...

Gruß


----------



## mike_tgif (5. Oktober 2004)

Ost, West??? Keinen Schimmer!

Also - von Hömel aus Richtung Erbland rauf, bis auf den Kopf. Von dort aus gehts runter - einmal die Downhillstrecke(n) (dazu muss man an der ersten Gabelung links) und die von mir beschriebene - rechts.

Bei der von mir beschriebenen Variante kommt man in Wiehlpuhl bei DELPHI raus. (Nahe an der B55 - Bahnübergang)

Ich meine hier nicht die Downhillstrecke - sondern mehr den Chickenway, der nicht direkt in den Steinbruch führt!

Verständlich?


----------



## virenfreak (28. Mai 2005)

Dann muss sich wohl mal einer der 3 Mountainbiker aus dem Wiehlpuhl zu Worte melden.

Also diese Waldarbeiter haben letztes Jahr im Herbst oberhalb vom Friedhof Osberghausen und oberhalb Wiehlpuhl kräftig abgeholzt---->d.h. mit schweren LKWs bei Regen in den Wald---->Alle Wege im Ars**

Dann haben sie die Wegs rundum erneuert. Z.b. ist einer neuer Weg oberhalb der Schumerswiese (das ist die über Delphi)nach Osberghausen enstanden.

Vor ein paar Wochen wurden die ganzen Wege alle neu geschottert. 

Nur haben die Waldarbeiter den kleinen Trampelpfad, der von der Schumacherwiese in den Steinbruch geht irgendwie vergessen und nen Meterhohen Dreckhaufen davorgekippt, sodass man drüber klettern muss.

Ansonsten lassen sich die Wegs gut runterheizen. Besondere Empfehlung ist der Weg zur "Gustuv-Schmidt-Straße" in Osberghausen runter, der direkt am Friedhof vorbeigeht  Da bekommt man locker mal 60km/h drauf.

Wenn noch Fragen sind, her damit! Kenne mich hier seit mittlerweile 15 Jahren aus.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (23. März 2012)

Ich hole mal den Rentnerthread hier wieder hoch^^

Was macht denn die Trails in Weihershagen? Bin das letzte mal dort vor gut 3 Jahren gewesen. Reizt mich schon wieder dorthin. Ich bin nur letztens mal in den Wiehpuhl reingezogen (mit dem PKW  ) und hab gesehen, das der Ausstieg im Wendehammer eingezäunt ist. 

Den flowigen CC Track gibt es noch, konnte ich bei YouTube sehen. Die schön zerbombte DH Strecke durch den Bruch aber... ist die noch fahrbar, bzw. zugänglich, oder gibt es da so überraschungen wie Stacheldraht, wie zeitweise in Wiehl. 

Es gibt da in der Ecke zwar noch einige andere Trails, aber das Gefälle dort reizt ja alle Jahre wieder. Dumm nur, dass ich nicht mehr Local bin. Würde mich ärgern, wenn ich diesen verdammten Friedhofsberg aus Osberghausen hochkurbel und dann vor dem nichts stehen würde.

Gruß,

Ralph


----------



## FreeHusky (4. April 2012)

Hi ich bin neu hier und habe erst seid kurzem angefangen gute Trails in meiner Umgebung zu sammeln. 
Ich komme aus Gummersbach und suche noch nette Trails. Wäre sehr nett wenn mir jemand einen Tipp oder Ort geben könnte wo ich gute Trails finde. 
Ich fahre alles von normalen Touren bis zu Freeride und leichtem Downhill.
Fals jemand auch noch Trails sucht kann er mich auch gerne anschreiben. Ich würde mich freuen mehr Biker auf meinen Trails zu sehen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. April 2012)

Na dann biete Dich als Guide doch mal unter Fahrgemeinschaften an?
Also ich bin in dem Gebiet auch immer auf der Suche.


----------



## S-type (14. April 2012)

Ja, die Trails gibt es noch... aber leider nicht mehr so wie früher.
Ich glaube vor 2 Jahren hat man dort mächtig abgeholzt und den größten Teil zerstört.
Die Strecke bis zum Steinbruch gibt es noch. Ab diesem Punkt ist alles zugewachsen und untem am Hammer ist ein Zaun gezogen worden den man leider nicht ohne weiters überwinden kann...
Aber wenn dor nochmal was stattfindet könnt ihr mir gerne bescheid geben..


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

dann versuche ich mal einen Wiederbelebungsversuch.

Wir sind regelmäßig in Altenberg, Solingen, Overath oder Forsbach/Lüderich unterwegs.

Ich wurde dann letztes Wochenende von einem Kumpel zu einer Tour auf dem *"Gummersbach Downhill" bei Eitorf *eingeladen. Er selbst war schon 1,5 Jahre nicht mehr dort, aber es war noch alles recht gut befahrbar.
Man konnte von unten bis oben alles schieben oder ewig lang außen rum fahren um hoch zu kommen. Die Strecke selbst war stellenweise etwas vernachlässigt und stellenweise waren neuere Sachen gebaut. Zumindest kannte mein Kumpel die noch nicht. Insgesamt hat es aber Spaß gemacht. Sind immerhin 4x gefahren. Erst zwei mal den "neueren" Teil und 2 x den "älteren" Teil

Im Vorfeld hatte ich mal nach Gummersbach Downhill gegoogelt aber nur ein Video auf Youtube gefunden. Dafür aber mehrere von *Wiehl*, das ja nur ein paar km entfernt auf der anderen Seite der Autobahn liegt. Die sahen ganz spannend aus. Evtl. hat sich in den letzten Jahren ja alles von Gummersbach Richtung Wiehl verlagert???
Ist dort (in Wiehl) jemand unterwegs und weiß ob dort noch Strecken existieren? Bzw. weiß jemand wo hier der Einstieg ist? Gerne auch PN an mich, das wäre toll.

Wir sind übrigens keine klassischen Downhiller, sondern mit Enduro-Bikes unterwegs und von der AM-Tour bis zum "gemäßigten" Downhill ist alles willkommen


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (21. Juni 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Evtl. hat sich in den letzten Jahren ja alles von Gummersbach Richtung Wiehl verlagert???



Was soll sich denn da verlagert haben? *lol*

Und find dieses "ich kann zwar keine strecken, such aber alles als gpx Track" schon ziemlich dreist!

Da wird wieder regelmäßig ein Zaun gespannt von der Stadt, die Kids sind fleissig am schaufeln und machen den wieder auf. Besser Finger weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. Juni 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Was soll sich denn da verlagert haben? *lol*
> 
> Und find dieses "ich kann zwar keine strecken, such aber alles als gpx Track" schon ziemlich dreist!
> 
> Da wird wieder regelmäßig ein Zaun gespannt von der Stadt, die Kids sind fleissig am schaufeln und machen den wieder auf. Besser Finger weg.



Hallo Noname,

danke für Deine Antwort, aber ich habe gar nicht nach einem gpx-Track gefragt. Lediglich den Einstieg zu einer Tour wäre interessant gewesen, da der Begriff "Wiehl" ja breit gefächert ist...

Ich glaube es tut keinem weh, wenn ich sage für eine Tour in Altenberg startet man ganz gut am Parkplatz Schöllerhof. So hab ich mir das hier auch gedacht, als kleiner Tipp.

Die Trails die ich finde oder gezeigt bekomme, hänge ich auch nicht an die große Glocke. In sofern bin ich ganz auf Deiner Seite.
Davon abgesehen habe ich mich auch schon an Instandsetzungsarbeiten beteiligt und bin nicht nur unterwegs um alles plattzufahren...
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal auf dem Trail....

Ride On, Andreas


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (23. Juni 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Hallo Noname,
> 
> danke für Deine Antwort, aber ich habe gar nicht nach einem gpx-Track gefragt. Lediglich den Einstieg zu einer Tour wäre interessant gewesen, da der Begriff "Wiehl" ja breit gefächert ist...
> 
> ...



Wir haben uns vor ein paar Wochen in der Nähe von Overath getroffen. 

Zum plattfahren sind da einige auch viel zu schade


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. Juni 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Wir haben uns vor ein paar Wochen in der Nähe von Overath getroffen.
> 
> Zum plattfahren sind da einige auch viel zu schade



Dein Nicht-Name kam mir auch irgendwie bekannt vor, aber ich konnte Dich nicht zuordnen......inwiefern haben wir uns dort getroffen? Ich hab Altzheimer......Hast Du was mit Rainer, Jürgen & Co. zu tun?

Mit Rainer und Jürgen war ich nämlich auch in Gummersbach/Eitorf....


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (23. Juni 2013)

Nee, kurzes zusammentreffen in der Nähe der Rinne. Kanntest den Ferkelmann. Sind dann in drei Gruppen weitergefahren 

Nebenbei... soweit ich weiß, gibt es bei Gummersbach kein Eitdorf, sondern im Rhein-Sieg Kreis^^


----------

